# creating a template with Ai



## kathy62 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I am new to this site. I am looking for help in creating my own images for Rstone template using Adobe Illustrator.

[email protected]

thank you


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

kathy, are you looking to create the design in illustrator or the actual rhinestone template? Because isn't rstone a plug in for CorelDraw that will help with the rhinestone creation end?

If you are looking for software to use within AI that would simplify rhinestoning, then good luck, not much out there for illustrator as far as rhinestone plug ins go, in fact, nothing at all from what I have researched. I've been on a continuous mission to locate one, with no luck.

You can of course create them by hand in illustrator, there are many ways to do so (as is with everything in illustrator). Simply put, and if you know AI, you can create brushes for the different size rhinestones and place them into the vector design using whatever method you prefer. Save the brushes to a rhinestone library so you have them to use in all files you open. You can also mess around with "create gradient mesh" and change the shapes to ellipses of the rhinestone sizes. There is a very good description of how to do so in the adobe online user forums for illustrator. Any of these methods are time consuming but they do get the job done. If you find an illustrator plug in for rhinestoning, please let me know...I'm very close to writing one myself!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't tried the gradient mesh (first I have heard of it). I just don't have the extra money to spend on a program that does a very small part of my business (bling). I do the brush technique. I'll do that then put my distance at like 130% and it's about right. I've learned to draw lines for the brushes to follow to get the right fills. Once you drop all the dots from the brushes then it's easy enough to move them around to fit or delete as necessary. It's tedious and time consuming, but I have time and not so much money so it's worth it to me. 

I somewhat wish that I had decided to go with Corel products because there is so much more about them and tutorials are plenty. But, I went with what I somewhat knew and as pricy as it was I can't really justify shelving it for something right now.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

drdoct said:


> I somewhat wish that I had decided to go with Corel products because there is so much more about them and tutorials are plenty.


I can't stress this enough to people who are looking to get into rhinestones and want to do their own designs... So much of Rhinestone design is about vector manipulation to get the results you want. CorelDRAW being around forever has so many video tutorials available for free on YouTube and elsewhere.. Books on CorelDRAW can be had by the plenty for $10 or less on Amazon heck some are under $1.00.

I can tell you this for sure as I have talked to SO MANY PEOPLE... People are "scared" of CorelDRAW so they look for something else... When it comes to vector editing or drawing tools I don't think you'll find anything any "easier" in any rhinestone software than what you have right inside CorelDRAW... Yes rhinestone software does make some things "easier" but that ease of use often comes at a cost too... It's "easier" but the results are not always "better" or even on par with the results we can achieve with CorelDRAW...

This is the only video I've seen for Rhinestone demonstration in Illustrator.

Adobe Illustrator Blend Tool - YouTube

Kevin


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I had already purchased my suite before I got into the t-shirt side. It was really for photoshop and PDF creation and I didn't even really know about CD yet. But yeah, I'd advise people to get Draw before Illy for sure.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Both suites have their place. Don't feel bad for going with illy. It will serve you well as you grow. Most of the plugins are just macros and once you figure out what the macro is doing it can be done anywhere. Even in free Inkscape. Corel has found a niche market and good for them. Illustrator is still the graphic designers standard for vectors and adobe is industry standard in general. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hegemone said:


> Most of the plugins are just macros and once you figure out what the macro is doing it can be done anywhere. Even in free Inkscape. Corel has found a niche market and good for them. Illustrator is still the graphic designers standard for vectors and adobe is industry standard in general.


Just as to not confuse those who may read this thread 6 months from now...

CorelDRAW, Illustrator are both vector drawing programs that much is true and one could argue Illustrator is the graphic designers standard for vectors and Adobe is the industry standard...

That all said a CorelDRAW Macro will greatly enhance productivity within CorelDRAW... So while you might be able to understand what a particular Macro is doing in CorelDRAW... That doesn't not mean there is the same automation available in Illustrator... There may be the same or similar options but Macros are written specifically for CorelDRAW to make calculations and what not CorelDRAW doesn't make on it's own... It adds logic where there is none by default....

For example I wrote a Macro that will tell me how many colors of stones and what size they are that are currently selected... Illy would have no such feature itself unless somebody would right a script with a similar function...

Certainly at the end of the day Illustrator can produce anything CorelDRAW can and likewise with CorelDRAW... But unless someone writes some automated scripts for Illustrator to mimic the functions the Macro are doing in CorelDRAW the process will be a bit more of an undertaking in Illustrator.

In the tshirt industry Corel is just a more common tool thus the reason solutions exists for it but not so much for Illustrator.

Kevin


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Ooops, sorry, I meant to type "create object mosaic" for Illustrator, don't know why I typed "gradient mesh..." this workaround is ok, but you will still have to do lots of hand work. 

Great discussion, this debate will go on and on.... until someone steps up to the plate and writes the macros for Illy (lol, I'll never give up trying to plug that need). I totally agree that the Adobe Creative Suite is the industry standard for the professional world of graphic design and the like, and nobody can argue that Photoshop definitely wins, hands down for photo editing compared to Corel. But I also agree that within the apparel industry, Corel is the frontrunner, mostly because that's the way it's been for years and no one is addressing the add ons needed for newer software such as AI within this industry. And it has to be a third party vendor because if Adobe brings it to market it will cost us an arm and a leg!


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a link to the Adobe Illustrator User Forums where I asked a question about whether anything existed within AI for rhinestone design. This is where I learned about the create object mosaic option...

Adobe Forums: creating a rhinestone template


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I wasn't debating anything, my post was to reassure people who go the adobe suite route that their purchase is by no means a mistake. This forum is heavy on Corel users and that's totally cool. It's just a matter of learning your tools no matter what they are. With proficiency come efficiency. With knowledge comes power. But what do I know. I still drive a manual transmission and it's not even a hybrid. 

My two cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## Sue2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I haven't much experience specifically with Rhinestone designs/template creation BUT, 
I have had Adobe Creative Suite and CorelDraw for many years and use both regularly in my print shop. That said, my go to program for vector is CorelDraw...for photo editing Photoshop...for text, brochures and publishing type stuff InDesign can't be beat. They all have their place.

CorelDraw to me is easier to work with, Illustrator can do some things better but I find node editing in Illy more difficult....and when working with vectors node editing is super important. 

There is a learning curve in any program you choose be it the free Inkscape, CorelDraw or the more expensive Adobe Suite....(caution, Adobe seems to be heading in the direction of yearly subscriptions on the Cloud).
Of course, the cost difference is considerable and your budget most likely will determine where you begin.

Just my experience.
Sue2


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Patrice, I can see the Adobe Rhinestone kit coming out for the low low price of $3,500! lol.... They ARE nuts on their prices. I'll go about trying to learn the mosiac thing. I really can't draw on illustrator for anything and what I do is really embarrassing so I won't go into it. I've learned to manipulate what I need in illustrator and the thought of having to go back through what I did on illustrator for CD is something I just refuse to do too (even if I had the money). Doing rhinestones is just a fun thing really for me because if I tried to charge a customer what it really costs (my time) then it'd be $100 a shirt. I'm really in the learning phase of this so not looking for a lot of customers, but I've been able to do some decent designs. The key is having plenty of time tweaking it. One of these day's I'll be a proficient artist and know photoshop and AI like the back of my hand. Shoot, I didn't even know how to use AI at all up until a few months ago. I just got talked into everything when all I really was looking for at the time was Photoshop. Now I'm using AI more than Shop.


----------



## artswear (Jun 20, 2011)

Doc, hang in there, you'll be a pro before you know it. If you've only had AI for a few months, you have to give yourself a break, that's like a few seconds in Illy world. I have the benefit of having my daughter to go to when I'm getting frustrated. She's a graphic design major and uses Adobe CS daily. If you have any questions, I may be able to help you out! 

Hegemone, I meant "debate" in a good context. I love to hear the pros and cons of different subjects. As a self-proclaimed information gatherer I like to collect it all, and then try to make wise personal choices. BTW, I LOVE manual transmissions and if it were just me driving my car, I'd still have it too!


----------

